# [FileLocator] Verzeichnisse im Plugin



## FileLoc (25. Aug 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe in meinem Plugin ein Verzeichnis mit Bildern.

Dessen URL hole ich mir so:


```
public static URL getPath(String key) {
		Bundle bundle = Platform.getBundle(Activator.PLUGIN_ID);
		Path path = new Path(key);

		return FileLocator.find(bundle, path, null);
	}
```

Nun muss ich diese Bilder laden und komme nicht voran. Die File API greift nicht nehme ich an, da ich mich in einem jar befinde.

Mein RÜckschluss - InputStream


```
InputStream in = url.openStream();
```

Ich kann die Bilder aber nicht einlesen und verwenden. 
Muss ich das anders machen, wenn ich aus dem Plugin (jar) in einem Stand-Alone-Client die Dateien (auch XML) laden will?


Danke


----------



## FileLoc (25. Aug 2011)

Hier der INputStream Part

```
InputStream openStream;
			try {
				openStream = url.openStream();

				BufferedReader bufferedReader = new BufferedReader(
						new InputStreamReader(openStream));

				String inputLine;
				while ((inputLine = bufferedReader.readLine()) != null) {
					System.out.println(inputLine);
				}
			} catch (IOException e) {
				// TODO Auto-generated catch block
				e.printStackTrace();
			}
```

Ich bekomme immer eine FileNotFound (Zugriff verweigert)


----------



## Sonecc (25. Aug 2011)

Der WindowBuilder von Eclipse (ist seit neuestem darin enthalten AFAIK) erzeugt einen schönen ResourceHandler. Vielleicht lohnt sich ein Blick darauf


----------

